# Hi Everyone!



## hfx (Oct 7, 2007)

Happy Halloween! Early / late, whichever you would like...

I was wondering, how would someone give a fake leather textured look to a piece of metal? This is more for a personal project, but I'm sure you guys will have an idea here...

It needs to be on metal....small flat piece though, the size of an Altoids container and I'm looking to give it the look that it's old and distressed, but over all, want it to have a fake leather look...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd probably use a flat black as a base layer, then stretch and distort a dryer sheet/anti-static sheet over it, then shoot a semi-gloss or satin brown through the dryer sheet.
Because of the way the dryer sheets are made they give an irregular, pebbled leather look. I don't know if that's the look you are going for or not.
If this is something that is supposed to be handled then you may want to look at Alsa paints, they have a soft leather feel paint available. The big give aways on your box will be the hard/sharp edges and corners.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I like to put a mastic (substrate) over it, paint that peach and ochre, then shoot it with design master glossy wood tone, then daub it off while it's still wet, repeat until it's the desired color


----------

